
Speedify channel bonding app beta test on iOS 12 - stere
https://speedify.com/blog/news/speedify-7-beta-join-testing-program/
======
mkane2188
This looks promising. I've been looking for apps to test out the new Siri
Shortcuts and I've been in love with Speedify since it's inception. I cant
wait to beta test this app!

